# Warum schwankt CPU-Temp so schnell?



## nitg (27. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen! Ich habe meinen Pc nun fertig umgebaut auf folgende Teile:

aquastream XT
1x 240 Radiator
1x 360 Radiator
GTX680 wird gekühlt
i7 2600k @ 4,0 Ghz wird gekühlt

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich einen einzigen 420er Radiator im System, der nun den beiden oben genannten weichen musste. ich habe das system wie folgt aufgebaut: AGB->Pumpe->240 (Front)->CPU->GPU->360 (Top)->AGB

Dazusagen muss ich, dass ich derzeit am 240-Radiator keinerlei Lüfter hängen habe. Und am 360er hängt derzeit ein 120mm Lüfter (von Bitfenix), zudem habe ich 2x 200mm Lüfter aufs Top gelegt, die Frischluft von aussen reinblasen (direkt auf den 360 Radiator).

Die Grafikkarte bleibt nun im Idle brav bei 31°, trotz 36,3° Wassertempertur - geht das überhaupt?

Wenn ich nun die Grafikkarte zu 100% auslaste, geht sie auf ca. 45° hoch (dauert aber lange).
Wenn ich hingegen den Prozessor mit prime95 auslaste, springt der sofort von 35° (Idle) auf 48-50° hoch und geht dann auf max 52°C. Warum schwankt denn die CPU-Temperatur so stark im Vergleich zur GPU-Temp?

Wäre super, wenn mir wer meine beiden Fragen beantworten könnte 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Scalon (27. April 2013)

du meinst doch den plötzlichen Sprung, nicht die Schwankung um 2°C?

Video: CPU-Turmkühler per Wärmebildkamera geprüft

Es ist normal das deine CPU so schnell warm wird, wenn sie belastet wird


----------



## nitg (27. April 2013)

stimmt, meinte natürlich den schnellen sprung. bei meinem alten system (mit dem 420er radiator) hatte ich diesen sprung trotz semi-passivem lüfter-betrieb aber nicht so heftig. hab das neue system aber auch erst vor gut zwei stunden in betrieb genommen, nun ist die wasser-temperatur wieder etwas runtergegangen auf 34°...

sind 34° noch im vertretbaren bei 26° raum-temperatur - im idle?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2013)

nitg schrieb:


> sind 34° noch im vertretbaren bei 26° raum-temperatur - im idle?


 
Aber warum denn nicht? So lange deine Hardwarekomponenten unter Last nicht zu heiß werden ist die Wassertemperatur doch prinzipiell völlig egal


----------



## w00tification (27. April 2013)

Die Abwärme einer CPU (oder GPU oder ähnliches) ist allgemein abhängig vom Strom, der durch den Chip fließt. Mit der anliegenden Spannung ergibt sich so die Verlustleistung in Watt.
Beispiel: Läuft dein Chip im Leerlauf bei 0,9 V bei einem Strom von 6 A, dann ist die Verlustleistung 5,4 W.
Jetzt weckst du den Rechner auf und schickst in die direkt in Volllast durch starten eines Spiels oder Prime eben. Nun liegt zum Beispiel eine Spannung von 1,3V an und ein Strom von 60 A fließt durch. Nun ist die Verlustleistung bei 78W.
Da diese Energie aber im Kern des Prozessors als Abwärme abgegeben wird, kann sie nicht sofort abgeführt werden. Immerhin ist noch der Heatspreader dazwischen, die Wärmeleitpaste, der Kühlerboden und dann erst das Kühlmittel (in deinem Fall das Wasser).


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (27. April 2013)

Das gleiche gilt doch aber auch für GPUs, mit Ausnahme des Heatspreaders...
Das Verhalten hab ich unter Luft auch und mit meinem Phenom II vorher war der Anstieg deutlich linearer


----------



## NCphalon (28. April 2013)

Würde sagen GPU-Kühler haben um einiges mehr Masse, das viele Metall wirkt quasi wie eine Art Puffer für die Hitze. CPU Kühler hingegen sind auf eine maximale Wärmeabgabe an das Wasser ausgelegt (welches aber wiederum nur eine Begrenzte Aufnahmefähigkeit hat) und heizen sich schneller auf.


----------



## Kurry (28. April 2013)

nitg schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte bleibt nun im Idle brav bei 31°, trotz 36,3° Wassertempertur - geht das überhaupt?



Nein, das ist nicht möglich. Die Grafikkarte liegt im Idle wenige Grad über der Wassertemperatur. Diese finde ich im Idle auch VIEL!! zu hoch. Aber da du quasi nur einen 120er hast (+minimale Leistung der passiven Fläche) ist das auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Uter (28. April 2013)

nitg schrieb:


> Dazusagen muss ich, dass ich derzeit am 240-Radiator keinerlei Lüfter hängen habe. Und am 360er hängt derzeit ein 120mm Lüfter (von Bitfenix), zudem habe ich 2x 200mm Lüfter aufs Top gelegt, die Frischluft von aussen reinblasen (direkt auf den 360 Radiator).


Das ist alles sehr ineffizient. Du solltest unbedingt passende Lüfter montieren, sonst verschenkst du sehr viel Leistung. 



nitg schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte bleibt nun im Idle brav bei 31°, trotz 36,3° Wassertempertur - geht das überhaupt?


Natürlich nicht. 



nitg schrieb:


> Warum schwankt denn die CPU-Temperatur so stark im Vergleich zur GPU-Temp?


 Das Verhalten der CPU ist völlig normal. Den Grund hat w00tification genannt - die unterschiedliche Verlustleistung. Die Sensorwerte der GPU sind genauso ungenau wie die aller internen Sensoren bzw. eindeutig falsch, das siehst du im Idle ja selbst. Verlass dich nicht auf interne Sensoren.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber warum denn nicht? So lange deine Hardwarekomponenten unter Last nicht zu heiß werden ist die Wassertemperatur doch prinzipiell völlig egal


 Das Problem ist, dass man die Temperatur der Komponenten nicht sauber messen kann, die Wassertemperatur dagegen kann man sauber messen. Entsprechend kann und sollte man lieber auf die saubere Montage des Kühlers, die Wassertemperatur und die eingestellte Spannung achten. 



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Das Verhalten hab ich unter Luft auch und mit meinem Phenom II vorher war der Anstieg deutlich linearer


 Linear sollte das nicht sein. Wenn die Lüfter nicht in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur geregelt werden, dann ist es eine Sättigungskurve. Je besser die Energiesparmodi im Idle sind desto größer ist der Sprung.



Kurry schrieb:


> Diese finde ich im Idle auch VIEL!! zu hoch.


 Die Werte sind noch ok, aber unter Volllast könnte es grenzwertig werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man die Temperatur der Komponenten nicht sauber messen kann, die Wassertemperatur dagegen kann man sauber messen. Entsprechend kann und sollte man lieber auf die saubere Montage des Kühlers, die Wassertemperatur und die eingestellte Spannung achten.


 
Hmmm aber selbst wenn ich die Wassertemperatur genau kenne wäre der Rückschluss von dieser auf Chiptemperaturen doch vermutlich noch ungenauer als es die Sensoren in den Chips sind? 

Man könnte höchstens sagen (falls du das meinst): Da die Temperatur der Chips solange sie unter ihrem Maximalwert bleibt (wovon bei WaKüs ohnehin auszugehen ist) ziemlich egal ist ist es hinsichtlich des Verschleißes wesentlich sinnvoller, auf die Spannungen und die Wassertemperatur zu achten.


----------



## Uter (28. April 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hmmm aber selbst wenn ich die Wassertemperatur genau kenne wäre der Rückschluss von dieser auf Chiptemperaturen doch vermutlich noch ungenauer als es die Sensoren in den Chips sind?


Nicht zwingend, siehe hier: Sogar die Wassertemperatur ist näher an der tatsächlichen GPU-Temperatur als die Sensorwerte (auch wenn die Sensoren im niedrigen Temperaturbereich natürlich nochmal ungenauer sind). Bei den aktuellen Kühlern ist die Leistung so nah am max. Machbaren und so Durchflussunabhängig, dass man das Delta Wasser - Chip recht genau abschätzen kann (wenn man es noch genauer will, dann könnte man es auch berechnen).



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man könnte höchstens sagen (falls du das meinst): Da die Temperatur der Chips solange sie unter ihrem Maximalwert bleibt (wovon bei WaKüs ohnehin auszugehen ist) ziemlich egal ist ist es hinsichtlich des Verschleißes wesentlich sinnvoller, auf die Spannungen und die Wassertemperatur zu achten.


 Das sowieso.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Kühlern ist die Leistung so nah am max. Machbaren und so Durchflussunabhängig, dass man das Delta Wasser - Chip recht genau abschätzen kann (wenn man es noch genauer will, dann könnte man es auch berechnen).


 
Arrrr... be-rech-nen! 
*hust*
Ok, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2013)

nitg schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun die Grafikkarte zu 100% auslaste, geht sie auf ca. 45° hoch (dauert aber lange).
> Wenn ich hingegen den Prozessor mit prime95 auslaste, springt der sofort von 35° (Idle) auf 48-50° hoch und geht dann auf max 52°C. Warum schwankt denn die CPU-Temperatur so stark im Vergleich zur GPU-Temp?



Um nochmal auf die eigentliche Frage einzugehen:
Werden die Temperaturen zwischen 35° und 48° überhaupt angezeigt? Es wäre nicht untypisch für Sensoren, die weit unterhalb ihres Sollbereiches genutzt werden, dass ab einer gewissen Grenze einfach irgend ein Minimalwert angezeigt wird und bei einer Erwärmung "springt" die Anzeige dann halt von diesem auf einen niedrigen (ungenauen) Messwert (aber immerhin wurde irgendwie gemessen).



Uter schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend, siehe hier: Sogar die Wassertemperatur ist näher an der tatsächlichen GPU-Temperatur als die Sensorwerte (auch wenn die Sensoren im niedrigen Temperaturbereich natürlich nochmal ungenauer sind). Bei den aktuellen Kühlern ist die Leistung so nah am max. Machbaren und so Durchflussunabhängig, dass man das Delta Wasser - Chip recht genau abschätzen kann (wenn man es noch genauer will, dann könnte man es auch berechnen).


 
Ohne verlässliche Basiswerte für die Chiptemperatur kann man da gar nichts abschätzen. Der Temperaturunterschied mag zwar auf ±5K einheitlich sein, bei exaktem Wissen zum Wärmeumsatz vielleicht auch ±3K, aber wie groß er absolut ist, kann man nur raten.


----------



## Uter (28. April 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne verlässliche Basiswerte für die Chiptemperatur kann man da gar nichts abschätzen. Der Temperaturunterschied mag zwar auf ±5K einheitlich sein, bei exaktem Wissen zum Wärmeumsatz vielleicht auch ±3K, aber wie groß er absolut ist, kann man nur raten.


 Diesen Basiswert muss man aber nicht zwingend an dem eigenen Chip messen, für sowas kann man z.B. Tests nutzen (durch eine gewisse Anzahl von Testern kann man die Schwankung der Sensorwerte ausgleichen, oder man guckt sich die wenigen Tests mit richtigen Teststationen an), das Verhalten für eine unterschiedliche Verlustleistung kann man wieder berechnen. Natürlich ist das auch nicht sonderlich genau, da z.B. der IHS natürlich uneben sein kann etc. (aber das kann man bei der Montage überprüfen). Letztlich geht es auch nicht um die +-3K, sondern darum genauer zu sein als die Sensoren, die bekanntlich auch gern mal 10K danebenliegen.


----------

